
How to get your ideas to spread - TED talk - MotwaniSuhas
https://www.ted.com/talks/seth_godin_on_sliced_bread#t-114555
======
MotwaniSuhas
In a world of too many options and too little time, our obvious choice is to
just ignore the ordinary stuff. Marketing guru Seth Godin spells out why, when
it comes to getting our attention, bad or bizarre ideas are more successful
than boring ones.

